# A neat way to display a Christmas Village



## Jeannne

Makes me wish that I had a collection of houses! You can find them for a song at garage sales!


----------



## Fan

Brilliant I love it ????


----------



## grandmann

First time I ever saw the Christmas Village set up like that, it is Gorgeous!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful


----------



## grannybell

Fantastic!


----------



## glasgowgal

Beautiful and original!


----------



## peanutpatty

I have 24 Christmas houses and 4 more to paint. I just wish I had something like this for a display.


----------



## 59891

I love it!


----------



## Sharon Scheller

Jeannne said:


> Makes me wish that I had a collection of houses! You can find them for a song at garage sales!


I Love it!!


----------



## JoanDL

Looks beautiful. I bet it takes hours to set up and take down. We had some we would setup on a 4x8 sheet of plywood. It took a while. Train set, little people and cars. Looked really cute. But there was only DH and I. Eventually got tired of it. Gave it all away.


----------



## pattibe

That's beautiful


----------



## pattibe

That's beautiful...sorry double post


----------



## tobo11

That is a perfect way to display. It can be viewed from all sides.


----------



## ginnysandel

Jeannne said:


> Makes me wish that I had a collection of houses! You can find them for a song at garage sales!


Oh ... that IS cool! I do have somewhat of a village but not nearly that many ...


----------



## pianoann97

Wonderful idea. Very pretty.


----------



## canuckle49

I really like that ! I have quite a few totes filled with those houses, but nobody will be visiting this year .????


----------



## kdoebling

I like that better the traditional tree. That is a pretty Kool idea.


----------



## Elena6565

Beautiful


----------



## louisezervas

Beautiful!


----------



## RosD

It’s beautiful. I love it, thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## jojo111

That is a clever way to display a village. I'd love to have one of those stands. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nushie01079

Very pretty!


----------



## Roses and cats

Beautiful tree.


----------



## Reneern1029

Makes a great Christmas tree!


----------



## rujam

That is absolutely delightful.


----------



## Ellebelle

Very nice. Clever.


----------



## JanTig

Very good way to display your houses.


----------



## jditlin

Love it!


----------



## Kathybem

Very unique! A great way to display especially if short on space. Looking to move in the spring so will have to keep this in mind - a lovely idea.


----------



## jeannietta

Beautiful. What a great idea


----------



## Ladyj960

Wish I had some, that’s great


----------



## jonibee

Or the smaller tier table for those who have a miniature collection...Great idea and yours is beautiful..Looks like an Alpine village...


----------



## Bohemian

I love this! Just beautiful!


----------



## scumbugusa

So beautiful


----------



## annalee15

that is so pretty, i love it!


----------



## Enerik

Hi,
That is great, I really like it. How imaginative, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ch_nit.fanner

I love it. Soo pretty


----------



## Wee Brenda

Love it!


----------



## Lizm

This is so cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateLyn11

Thank you for posting. I have a lot of Hallmark house/building ornaments, this would be a great way to display them as they no longer all fit on the small tree I have for them.


----------



## AmberSparkles

That is such a cool idea.


----------



## shad88

A great way to show. Ingeneous!


----------



## knitknotes

Details:
https://www.focusdailynews.com/the-christmas-tree-village-that-went-viral/


----------



## 44gram

Ok, now I want one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LindaKS

Magical!


----------



## CindyAM

Wow! That looks so pretty!


----------



## Susan Marie

Clever and beautiful idea.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I saw that on Facebook. My DILs mom fills half her living room with a village, I told her she needs one like that.


----------



## HappySunflower

Very nice! Must be a lot of work to set up, but worth it. I'd probably leave it up from November 1 through February 28.


----------



## peanutpatty

A few years ago a store did a whole window like an alpine village. I'm sure it was boxes piled up with batting covering them. It was fascinating with people standing taking everything in.


----------



## 133163

This is so incredibly beautiful!!! I am awestruck.


----------



## spinninggill

:sm24:


----------



## Jeannne

knitknotes said:


> Details:
> https://www.focusdailynews.com/the-christmas-tree-village-that-went-viral/


Knitnotes - thanks for this link!


----------



## Capri18

Very pretty. I will send the pix to my daughter as she has a collection of a Christmas village. 
It'd be nice for any type of collection really. Thanks for posting.


----------



## barbaralbb2119

That is so clever and charming!


----------



## boring knit

How stunning is that. I wish I had only one house, but that arrangement is beautiful.


----------



## knit&purl

Excellent idea.


----------



## Toddytoo

Very impressive


----------



## Gundi2

wish i could find a thing like that .i got lots a houses


----------



## Northshore

beautiful


----------



## budasha

Jeannne said:


> Makes me wish that I had a collection of houses! You can find them for a song at garage sales!


Beautiful - makes me wish I had kept all my houses.


----------



## RUHS1968

I have a friend whose son-in-law made her a "tree" on which she displays her collection of Angels. He wired it to light up and is just beautiful with holiday tweaks. Being a cancer survivor, she obtained many angels from her caring supporters. A great tribute to wonderful lady!


----------



## Kathie

Jeannne said:


> Makes me wish that I had a collection of houses! You can find them for a song at garage sales!


That's so nice and so original.


----------



## quilter

Cute!


----------



## jan.y

I'm gob smacked its amazing and one of a kind


----------



## Chris Michigan knitter

WOW!


----------



## Nanamel14

Very pretty


----------



## Nanamel14

Very pretty


----------



## jtchip

Nice idea and compact way to display.


----------



## Morgan Girl

What a clever idea!


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Saw this on Facebook, shared it so my sister could see it. I was amazed how many likes and shares off of my share! Lovely!,


----------



## sbeth53

Great display idea!


----------

